# New Guy Here!



## traildust (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello folks! New to the site. Avid bowhunter from Alvin. Finally joining after lurking for a couple years.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Welxone to forum.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard! High fence or low fence?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Welcome aboard! High fence or low fence?


Easy...

Trying to break him in right, huh?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome aboard. There are some great people on here.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Welcome!

TH


----------



## traildust (Feb 9, 2013)

devil1824 said:


> Welcome aboard! High fence or low fence?


Low fence.....'cept for an occasional trip to Chambers for some exotic meat.

I'll post again in 4 days after my probation period ends..:brew2:


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

welcome


----------

